# Tummy Fat



## GodivaGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Tony has done really well and has lost two and a half stone, he is nice and slim now, except for his tummy  the weight refuses to budge from there. Do you have any advice for shifting tummy fat, bearing in mind he can not exercise, he still has a trapped sciatic nerve.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2011)

That's about the only place I really have problems - any 'spare' always wraps itself around my belly! This is despite the fact that I pay my daily devotions to Gay Gasper! I don't really have much weight to lose (am within my BMI), but for me it seems that only further weight loss will do it.

The only thing I can think of, since he isn't able to exercise, is to perhaps try one of those electrical impulse belts, like those Slendertone thingies. Don't know how good they are though.

p.s. Well done Tony!


----------



## GodivaGirl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Alan, the thing is, he really doesn't need to lose any more weight now, he's just over 10 stone, but the tummy looks worse because he is slim everywhere else . I'll mention the slendertone idea to him though.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 20, 2011)

They actually work, Godiva - Really really tone up the flab.  Thinking about it I have an idea I've got one of those buggers in the loft.  Must get Pierre to have a look!

And you can use em on your leg muscles and everything so if he's worried about losing tone in his legs - my husband Mk1 lost a LOT of muscle in one leg with a trapped sciatic nerve.  In fact it was pretty well dying so they operated and removed the bits of smashed-up disc causing the prob.

Needs to be careful though, that contracting tummy muscles doesn't pull his back or bum muscles etc.


----------



## GodivaGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Trophywench, I really wish they would do the same op on Tony, he saw the consultant last week, he told him that apart from injections in his back they can do nothing for him, both of his legs are really wasted now, this has been going on since July,he can't walk with out a stick, I had to get a wheelchair to get him from the car to the hospital (walsgrave) It is very depressing


----------

